# Clenbuterol Question



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Evening lads, quick question on Clen as I've never used it etc, will it affect fertility I.e sperm count etc? Also is clen safe for females to use ? Thanks guys


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

No and yes.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> No and yes.


 Cheers fella


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Aidenjk said:


> Cheers fella


 But which way around...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> But which way around...


 Could be either.....


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)




----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Aidenjk said:


> will it affect fertility I.e sperm count etc? Also is clen safe for females to use


 Why are you asking this two questions? What are you??


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

weaver said:


> Why are you asking this two questions? What are you??[IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Hahaha not what you think lol! Nah I told the misses I was going to get some and she said can she take them that's all. And as for the fertility question were currently trying to have a baby so don't want any more complications.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Aidenjk said:


> Hahaha not what you think lol! Nah I told the misses I was going to get some and she said can she take them that's all. And as for the fertility question were currently trying to have a baby so don't want any more complications.


 Whatever dose you take put her on around half and work your way up over a week or two to a tolerable amount. Personally I thing any more than 160mcg for men is overkill, maybe up to 100mcg for women from what I seen.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Whatever dose you take put her on around half and work your way up over a week or two to a tolerable amount. Personally I thing any more than 160mcg for men is overkill, maybe up to 100mcg for women from what I seen.


 Cheers mate I can get hold of Lyka labs clen which apparently is meant to be near on the strongest out there.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Aidenjk said:


> Cheers mate I can get hold of Lyka labs clen which apparently is meant to be near on the strongest out there.


 Never heard of it. Get sopharma if you can, it's pharma grade and dosed properly, you know what you are taking also.


----------

